# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  برنامه امتحانات نهایی شهریور 95

## ali.rainy

سلام
کسی برنامه امتحانات نهایی شهریور 95 رو داره؟

----------


## tina17

نزدیک امتحانا باید بیاد...زوده الان

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

----------


## ali.rainy

up

----------


## Dr.ali

> up


مرکز‌ سنجش ‌وزارت ‌آموزش ‌و ‌پرورش
سلام داداش
برنامه که بیاد اولین جایی که قرار میده سایت بالاست

----------


## Milad98

*زوده هنوز*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

برنامه امتحانات نهایی نوبت شهریوراومده و انصافا خیلی برنامه خوبی دادن حتی از خرداد هم بهتره

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دوستان اومده رو سایت

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دوستان من باید زیست سال دوم یاهمون زیست یک رو هم امتحان بدم. اون برنامه ش چطوری میشه؟ نکنه تداخل داشته باشه یا نهایی ها؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> دوستان من باید زیست سال دوم یاهمون زیست یک رو هم امتحان بدم. اون برنامه ش چطوری میشه؟ نکنه تداخل داشته باشه یا نهایی ها؟


اونو واسه چی امتحان میدی؟

----------


## reza__sh

یعنی از این بدتر هم میشه واقعا ادبیات 1 روز فقط

----------


## ali.rainy

http://www.aee.medu.ir/IranEduThms/t...typ=1&rcid=285

----------


## ali.rainy



----------

